# **** Site Just Updated ***



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some Slava's back in stock.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Aye and all the best looking ones gone first







again


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It's the same with women Frank......









I was looking forward to a SAV 13







.

Still- I'm glad they're selling.....Roy deserves it for stocking them...


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Ian

I fancied an SAV09 and SAV17 but both have sold so I have settled for SAV19 for now. I could do with a childs watch for my grandson also, it would have to be Russian of course but not one with a tank or such on, his mother would not approve.
















Frank


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

I'm glad you are selling some watches and warding off the VAT man. I don't have deep pockets but I will buy what I can (and like).

Some may think that you are making a million bucks from this forum but I know how hard it is to sell things. And what a financial liability this forum is.









I would be very hard pressed to go self employed in the UK, there are so many things stacked against small businesses.

I don't have much buying power but I do appreciate the service you give while the buggers let you survive. 

We do live on a knife's edge it seems? Me too with the ******* I work for.









Bugger.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

FrankC said:


> Ian
> 
> I fancied an SAV09 and SAV17 but both have sold so I have settled for SAV19 for now. I could do with a childs watch for my grandson also, it would have to be Russian of course but not one with a tank or such on, his mother would not approve.
> 
> ...


Wostok do kid's watches Frank and no tanks...

I've got a Zarja watch from the 80's but what kid wants a watch featuring

speedskaters?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Why is the forum a financial liability Stan?


----------

